# Ebay Finds



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Thought I'd try and start a thread for us to post hard-to-find, useful, or good priced parts for our cars. Here's a few I found recently:

1985 Sentra FSM Ends 7 March 13:48 PST

Complete CA A/C System Ends 9 March 11:54 PST. This is the complete kit dealers use to install A/C. In case you weren't aware, older cars did not come from the factory with A/C. It was always a dealer installed option. Should fit CA16DE and CA18DE. May fit E engines but not sure.

E16s Full Gasket Set Ends 15 March 12:33 PST

NGK Plug Wires Ends 9 March 11:54 PST. These are for E16s and E16i


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Nice finds, I wonder how that guy got ahold of a complete new AC system? Those plug wires are exactly the same as mine, they're awesome!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Nice finds, I wonder how that guy got ahold of a complete new AC system? Those plug wires are exactly the same as mine, they're awesome!


wires would be nice, especially with Iridium plugs. Which by the way I was going to get for my moms ford escort. I saw the price of $13 and thought hey that ain't bad. Well turns out its $13 each, not the box like i thought. Are they really worth the price?

This should be sticky. very usefull as long as everyone posts when they find something useful that they won't pickup on.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

i saw a turbo e15/16 manifold going for about 30$ canadian i believe... definately long gone tho


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B12 Windshield washer tank NEW Ends 10 March 18:00 PST


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Awesome, I need one of those since mine has a huge crack in it, Nobody bid on it!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> Awesome, I need one of those since mine has a huge crack in it, Nobody bid on it!!!


That's one of those things that just about everyone needs but never takes the time to replace....just drive around with dirty windshield...hahaha


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

O2 Sensor '87 Sentra : Ends 11 March


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2464780985&category=33615 

seized motor from a sentra... 99cents


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

WOW, it's been raining into the carb and everything! He's also selling the tranny for $0.99


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Uhoh, that washer bottle is about to end....nobody bid yet....you gonna get it mrs?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yep, I'm gonna wait til it's close to the end of the auction like I normally do so I don't have to worry about the price getting jacked up.

That kinda looks stupid when it's abreviated "mrs", looks like you're calling me "misses". My name's Jon if you don't like typing my huge username


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

or "Minute rice"...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hahaha...I almost typed it in all caps "MRS" but it looked even worse. Jon will work better.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

FYI, OEM Surplus is still auctioning stuff off. Not alot of stuff like before but they are still active. They are selling under the following Ebay userid's:

oemsurplus
parts_outlet

From what I can tell, they are also affiliated with Neosho Truck parts who sells under the following Ebay userid's:

oemnissan
surplusautoparts

Yesterday I won an auction for a brand new OEM GM short block for my 2.0 turbo Grand Am from surplusautoparts :woowoo: 

Anyway, use the search function and "Search by Seller," plug in these userid's to see what's up for auction. 

A couple other userid's that sell stuff for our cars are:

woodhouseautofamily.......(formerly woodhouseparts, lists auctions at beginning of the month only so check them out on 1 April)
cordelforeignmotors.........(good prices on hard to find parts)
actionautoweb................
graffz..........................(used to sell alot of Nismo stuff)
jgraham134.....................(oem parts, most used, some new)
scoobydacoreman............(sells good stuff cheap)
mgajeff...........................(good parts cheap)


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Cool, thanx for all the user ID's, I didn't know OEM Surplus sold under other names. Got that washer tank! wish I could pay through Paypal, so much easier. Looks like a nice grab on that shortblock, I guess you're gonna just use that instead of trying to fix your knocking problem?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> Cool, thanx for all the user ID's, I didn't know OEM Surplus sold under other names. Got that washer tank! wish I could pay through Paypal, so much easier. Looks like a nice grab on that shortblock, I guess you're gonna just use that instead of trying to fix your knocking problem?



Yep, gonna build a complete bottom end. Will use parts off of non-turbo engines from Sunbirds outa the local yard. Then I'll just slap my head, intake, and exhaust on the lower assembly and be back on the road. Not quite that simple but close.

Will probably rebuild the original shortblock later on if it's salvageable.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> O2 Sensor '87 Sentra : Ends 11 March


thank you so very very much :thumbup: and its even a few hours away from me


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> thank you so very very much :thumbup: and its even a few hours away from me


I think I'll bid on it then sell it to you at a profit. :banhump:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I think I'll bid on it then sell it to you at a profit. :banhump:


that would be mean myet. If I didn't need it so badly I wouldn't mind...but I need it.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> that would be mean myet. If I didn't need it so badly I wouldn't mind...but I need it.


I'd never do that....just messin' wit ya.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

OEM 14x6 Wheels...NICE! Ends 12 March 17:19 PST

I'd bid on these in a heartbeat but my wife would kill me. She seems to think we can't live without electricity.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

mmmm... I'd snatch those right up if they were 15's, I can't decide whether I want 6" or 7" though. I'll be putting my Pulsar's SE rims on there in a week or so.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

look really really nice...but i've already decided to go bigger than 14" when i get to that stage.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm thinking those rims would look real nice on my B11 but it's just not in the budget right now.

Found some other nice buys but nothing real unique. I did find one auction for something I've needed for a long time. I'll let you know if I win.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm thinking those rims would look real nice on my B11 but it's just not in the budget right now.


I know how that is


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's why I sell trash on ebay(seriously), a little extra cash on the side for car stuff.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

HERE's the other part I found, went ahead and used buy it now. Been waiting FOREVER to find a set of these on ebay. With these, a set of Boge gas shocks, and the poly rear bushing I have, my B11 will be safe to drive again.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Distributor Ends 17 March 10:41 PST

Not sure exactly what it fits, my '85 doesn't have a vacuum advance.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

an E16S Motor for 99cents no reserve


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's alot cleaner than the last one you found and he's parting out the whole car. And Gsolo take a look at that pic, that's the secondary AIV system that I was talking about on my other sentra, it's the canister between the air box and the pass. side strut tower. There's a tube coming from that going straight to the center of ther cat.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*OEM Enkei wheels*

JDM Nissan Enkei Wheels This auction already closed but he will probably relist. Fit's B11 bolt pattern 4x4.5 (4x114.3).


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> JDM Nissan Enkei Wheels This auction already closed but he will probably relist. Fit's B11 bolt pattern 4x4.5 (4x114.3).


also fits Stanza. 

wonder why they did that second AIV, just funky. I almost thought about bidding on that carbed E16, but fiance yelled at me and she has a good point so i won't.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Distributor Ends 17 March 10:41 PST
> 
> Not sure exactly what it fits, my '85 doesn't have a vacuum advance.



would that be any better than the ecu controlled one on TBI?


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> I almost thought about bidding on that carbed E16, but fiance yelled at me and she has a good point so i won't.


What was that point...


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> What was that point...


its all about the:banhump:


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> would that be any better than the ecu controlled one on TBI?



I'm thinking this is the one you can use on the B11's and eliminate the ECU altogether....provided you also dump the hopeless chokeless. Not sure how it would work out on an E16i.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm thinking this is the one you can use on the B11's and eliminate the ECU altogether....provided you also dump the hopeless chokeless. Not sure how it would work out on an E16i.


won't even bother with it then


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> What was that point...



well...a few points

1) No money
1a) Need to save money
2) To much junk
2a) Need to get rid of junk
3) Need to fix what really needs fixed
4) It would still be slower than my chevy

and the dreaded "You spend more time on cars than on me" .....which is sometimes true  can't help it my first love is cars :cheers:


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

E15/E15ET/E16 Full Gasket Set Ends 19 March 17:01 PST


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> E15/E15ET/E16 Full Gasket Set Ends 19 March 17:01 PST



that guy with the nissan gaskets has tons of other gasket sets if you have another car that needs it.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

please no one bid on that gasket set! id really like to get that! thanks alot!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

In case anyone has a RWD car...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2466481652&category=33615Ends Mar-18-04 19:00:00 PST


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Some E series goodies, both from same seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2466624342&category=33617Ends Mar-18-04 19:15:33 PST 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2466623659&category=33730Ends Mar-18-04 19:13:05 PST


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

And for those of you with brake upgrades 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2467595279&category=33566 Ends Mar-23-04 11:16:17 PST


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

damn if doesnt look just like the stock one


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I bid on the head gasket


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I like the idea they had on the NICO forums where there is a thread that has everyone's ebay username so you can know if you're going up against your nissan buddies or not.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Anybody ever heard of "Rock Gaskets"? Here's a set on Ebay for GA16i
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33667&item=2467085376]

And for the E16
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3667&item=2467084746&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT

CA bearings
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33619&item=2466464549

CA20 half shaft
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33729&item=2467016782

Single cam CA exhaust gakets and E series valve cover gasket
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46099&item=2467459056

Single cam CA plug wires
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33692&item=2467532296

Single cam CA full gasket set
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33667&item=2467532434

Single cam CA head with "nismo" cam
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33617&item=2467532635

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Those last two were both CA20E Gasket kits....was looking forward to seeing the head with nismo cam.


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Rock gaskets are good stuff.
Use them in my Toyota truck.
Guy by the name of engnbldr (www.engnbldr.com) has a shop in Oregon, builds engines (duh), that's what he uses/sells.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy it if I needed it.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Those last two were both CA20E Gasket kits....was looking forward to seeing the head with nismo cam.


I just fixed the link to the head. 
and thanks for that info "elbow grease".


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I like the idea they had on the NICO forums where there is a thread that has everyone's ebay username so you can know if you're going up against your nissan buddies or not.


You could always put it as your title under your username.. or in your sig..
Or a sticky thread too, yes that would work..

Oh, and mine..
*NF name: whitefox*
*Ebay name: whitefoxnc* 

Not that big of a departure, ey?

Oh, and Nismo Head Gasket = Owned. :thumbup:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Mine's the same as my NF name without spaces.
I don't know if this would work on a B12 or not, seems like it would

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3590&item=2467678013&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

btw; I bid on that full gasket set.. poor E16 needs some TLC


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Mine's the same as my NF name without spaces.
> I don't know if this would work on a B12 or not, seems like it would
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3590&item=2467678013&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT


supposedly with some modification they should fit. And if I had the money i'd be all over that CA20E head and nismo cam


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I just bid on and won a factory 90 service manual for $10, good deal I guess


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

E16i ECU Ends Mar-20-04 06:48


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

what do you guys type into the search to find all these good parts? I just normal go (87,88,89)+sentra but I dont seem to get very much?


EDIT:

And a new E series water pump for 10$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2467286033&category=33604


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Usually I start out searching on specific years:

85 sentra
1985 sentra
86 sentra
1986 sentra....and so on. 

Once I start finding good parts I start clicking on "view sellers other items."

I also search by seller, I posted a list earlier in the thread.

Also, I search on specific items without the year. Like "sentra struts" "sentra springs" "sentra radiator" and whatever other parts I'm looking for. I found a brand new radiator support assembly for my B11 by doing that. I found an auction for a B14 support assembly for cheap, I emailed the guy and he had one B11 assembly left.

You gotta get imaginative because ebays search power is very limited. The one search that is pretty much useless is "nissan sentra" You'll end up with so much junk to sift though, it would take hours.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

89-90 sentra
1989-1990 sentra
b12 sentra
87-90 sentra
1987-1990 sentra
ga16*

and add this to get rid of some crap
-wheel* -pedal* -xenon*


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm still looking for some A-arm bushings. There was some Nismo bushings on ebay last year when I didnt need them and I aint seen none since. 

I aint seen none since: hooked on chronic :fluffy:


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that was graffz that was selling those bushings. Maybe send him an email and see if he has any more.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B12 Sun Visor Ends 30 March 19:14 PST


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Myetball said:


> B12 Sun Visor Ends 30 March 19:14 PST


Myet, your link is: http:///  
About the complete gasket set.. The seller said he just received 100 sets. Will he be auctioning them later or something?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

My bad...fixed now.

100 sets of Nissan gaskets? If so I imagine he'll auction them off one at a time and there would be full sets available cheap for a long time to come.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Myetball said:


> B12 Sun Visor Ends 30 March 19:14 PST


A sun visor. Whee.

No offense intended; Just seemed...well...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

recycled_toddler said:


> A sun visor. Whee.
> 
> No offense intended; Just seemed...well...



Hey, it's one of those things that usually needs to be replaced. Not often do you find new ones....except from oem surplus. I have a new d/s one for my B11, still on the lookout for a new p/s one.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

E15/16 Head Set 

Another One 

Yet another one 

I'm gonna add this guy to my list of sellers. He's got gaskets for my other engine project too.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

SR20DE 
GA16DE 
GA15 (looks like my ga16i?) 

Lotsa engines for sale


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

E15/16 Full Gasket Set Ends 29 March 10:13 PST

B11 Rear Springs Ends 29 March 17:51 PST. I just bought a set of these a couple weeks ago from another seller...paid alot more than this guy is asking....CRAP!

E15/16 5 Spd Tranny Ends 29 March 18:00 PST

B12/KN13 Dropzone Springs Ends 30 March 15:04 PST


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Just a word to everyone...that transmission would be worth it if you can pick it up. They're alot more than that anywhere else usually.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Myetball said:


> E15/16 Head Set
> 
> Another One
> 
> ...


yah... who punked my E16 gasket????



Gsolo said:


> Just a word to everyone...that transmission would be worth it if you can pick it up. They're alot more than that anywhere else usually.


Damn.. I need a tranny for the datsun now, but it would be nice to have a spare for the b11


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

http://www.oem-surplus.com/nwp/


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B11 Koni Adjustable Shocks Ends 30 Mar 21:58 PST. Not exactly cheap but a good price for what you get.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Myetball said:


> B11 Koni Adjustable Shocks Ends 30 Mar 21:58 PST. Not exactly cheap but a good price for what you get.


i have a set of those i got off ebay for like $45 w few months ago


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> i have a set of those i got off ebay for like $45 w few months ago


A complete set of four for $45? That's a helluva a deal. How do they ride compared to regular shocks/struts?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Myetball said:


> A complete set of four for $45? That's a helluva a deal. How do they ride compared to regular shocks/struts?


don't know yet I'm just getting around to building em I have 1 of the 2 close to being ready. I need to find another strut to take apart, the inside diameter of one is slightly too big and it allows too much play.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> don't know yet I'm just getting around to building em I have 1 of the 2 close to being ready. I need to find another strut to take apart, the inside diameter of one is slightly too big and it allows too much play.


Is it really worth the hassle of gutting a sealed-unit strut?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

recycled_toddler said:


> Is it really worth the hassle of gutting a sealed-unit strut?


Koni is big in the off road scene. They make high quality stuff. I'd say it's worth it. $95 for a set of four adjustable shocks is a pretty sweet deal. I recently bought a pair of Gabriel gas struts for my B11 off ebay. $19.99 + shipping. I priced them at auto zone....$100 + tax for the pair. If I had the cash I'd snap up those Koni's in a heartbeat.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I ddin't know they had the rears... I might buy that set.

In theory, without spending alot more money they are good struts.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

CA16, CA20 water pump fits CA18?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33604&item=2470014285


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> CA16, CA20 water pump fits CA18?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33604&item=2470014285


Water pump fits ALL CA's :thumbup: As far as I know, all US CA motors used the same water pump. I haven't seen anything to tell me otherwise


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I checked and the Beck/Arnley number for CA18DE is 131-2028. The 131-2022 may fit but since it's for RWD applications it's designed to have a cooling fan and clutch attached. Just means it's got a stronger shaft and bearing setup.

Can't be 100% sure it will fit. Over on the NICO CA forums the CA18DET guys use the 131-2028 and convert to electric fans since the DE pump can't handle the fan/clutch assembly.

EDIT: Okay, got some more info...will post another reply when I get some final answers.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I checked and the Beck/Arnley number for CA18DE is 131-2028. The 131-2022 may fit but since it's for RWD applications it's designed to have a cooling fan and clutch attached. Just means it's got a stronger shaft and bearing setup.
> 
> Can't be 100% sure it will fit. Over on the NICO CA forums the CA18DET guys use the 131-2028 and convert to electric fans since the DE pump can't handle the fan/clutch assembly.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, got some more info...will post another reply when I get some final answers.



well i ran through nissan part numbers and all the water pumps i looked at were the same. But now that i think about it the 200sx had mechanical fan...but that could just be the hub for the pulley thats different.

EDIT: Beck/Arnley could have just done a stronger design for the 200sx boys


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Myetball said:


> B11 Koni Adjustable Shocks Ends 30 Mar 21:58 PST. Not exactly cheap but a good price for what you get.


I'm bidding on those struts... so nobody jack 'em!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

mechanical fans are no good anyways. It's all about electric fans!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> mechanical fans are no good anyways. It's all about electric fans!


only real problem i have with mechanical fans is noise. my chevy fan is mechanical, always on...flex fan too, noisy but has never come close to overheating


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> only real problem i have with mechanical fans is noise. my chevy fan is mechanical, always on...flex fan too, noisy but has never come close to overheating


heh, i'm biased, on 4 cyl engines they add too much drag, and i like the whole efan thing..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> heh, i'm biased, on 4 cyl engines they add too much drag, and i like the whole efan thing..



thats very true...a few horse does make a difference with 4 cyl....and a few v8's. I like efans too...but its not a biggy to me.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

*1987-1990 Nissan Sentra Kaminari Front Airdam*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36475&item=2470528806


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

^That looks neat but there's no info on the seller.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Those Koni shocks are a helluva deal. They sell for almost $500 a set if you were to buy them from a shop.


The RWD CA water pumps have an E clip on the back side of the impeller shaft. Also, the center of the hub has a different sized raised section...kinda hard to describe. The differences are for fan/clutch mount vs. pulley mount. The hub bolt pattern is the same.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

IF you could even find a set...
I never saw any of the rears before.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

LoOoD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36475&item=2470528806



probably wouldn't work on puslar would it ....oh well


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

buy my '79 datsun 210 seat set???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2470676377&category=34206

not really a b11 part, but maybe someone will want it.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> buy my '79 datsun 210 seat set???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2470676377&category=34206
> 
> not really a b11 part, but maybe someone will want it.



hmm...rear seats make good garage couches


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

GA15i 

GA16DE

or the SR20DE engine ?

Hmm, which one. . .


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I was noticing that the guy on ebay is the same guy i bought the koni front strut inserts from before, so I suspect he has many more sets.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> Hey, it's one of those things that usually needs to be replaced. Not often do you find new ones....except from oem surplus. I have a new d/s one for my B11, still on the lookout for a new p/s one.


Was it you who outbid me?!.. doh !!! I so wanted it.. outbid by .50 cents.. thats the last time I spend the day w/ the gf when an auction is suppose to end!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

LoOoD said:


> Was it you who outbid me?!.. doh !!! I so wanted it.. outbid by .50 cents.. thats the last time I spend the day w/ the gf when an auction is suppose to end!


Nope, wasn't that a B12 visor? Right now the only things I'm bidding on are gaskets for my turbo Grand Am. Already got a head set for $15. 

I wanted to bid on a CA18DE head set but realized I don't really need it...went for about $33...costs about $150 in a parts store.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, I was thinking about grabbing that head too.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Just stumbled upon this and thought I'd share, this guy's got all kinds of FSM's
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/...moonbase_33&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50

Anybody know what the deal is with the manuals with red lettering?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=34229&item=2472079978


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

The GA15i...what's the difference in that and the GA16i besides size? And how can you tell the difference?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

1989SentraOK said:


> The GA15i...what's the difference in that and the GA16i besides size? And how can you tell the difference?


Uh, just size. The difference is in power. GA15 is a little less compared to the GA16. The good thing about it is probably the JDM stamp, since they're not made here.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, okay, it looks just like my GA16i and I was beginning to wonder *whew*


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

New E16 Oil Pump Ends April 13 20:00 PST

E16 Timing Belt Tensioner Ends April 15 07:28 PST

Another set of B11 Koni Shocks Ends April 15 18:04 PST


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

WOW! If this guy's not too far, I might jump on it.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> WOW! If this guy's not too far, I might jump on it.


to bad i dont have a use for that tranny


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> WOW! If this guy's not too far, I might jump on it.


I'm not desperate for an engine so I'll share more. Asked the seller a question and here is his reply: "I'm in eastern townships, Quebec...15 minutes away from Burlington Vermont. Shipping would be about 250 US or less." And that's to Oregon. EDIT: Wait, that suckers RWD.


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

*GA16 Timing Gear Kit*

Check out this sweet deal. A GA16 Timing kit for only $55. I wish this was available when I had to do mine over. I paid roughly twice that.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33625&item=2472776080

I like this thread. Maybe the mods should make this a sticky. And delete posts over 10 days old. (To clean out dead auctions)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Enygma said:


> I like this thread. Maybe the mods should make this a sticky. And delete posts over 10 days old. (To clean out dead auctions)


ditto. but i doubt it will happen.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I just got back from mexico and unpacked my koni specials  yay! the adjustable rear shocks will rule. 

None of you better steal the set i am bidding on for my 210!! Don't Touch!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I think you're pretty safe. That is a nice price on those shocks.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the set of 4 for the b11 for $95 that was a steal. i think i said this before, but the rears alone are $135 EA! ( if you could even find em!) and I got 2 sets


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Suhweeet. I checked those shocks at a Koni dealer and the B11 set was nearly $500....you definately got a nice deal.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B11 Baby Feeder Support Mechanism for that retro look. Ends 18 Apr 17:30 PST


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

This isn't an ebay find but I didn't want to start a whole new thread just for this.

Was at the junkyard today and spotted an NX2000. Someone already removed the d/s caliper but the p/s caliper, master cylinder and brake booster was there. Yes, it has the AD22VF system. I'm pretty sure the entire rear disc setup was there.

Anyone want me to go pull the stuff? I know they charge from $20-30 for a caliper, I'm thinking a booster is a little over $20. Hubs are around $18.

There's also about a half dozen Pulsar SE's...including a new arrival with a mint interior. Not even stripped yet.....probably will be by next week.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've still got SE pulsar chassis and interior stuff too, not trying to rain on your parade Myet' but I'd hate to have to toss these parts.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'd hate to have to go tearing apart Pulsar interiors....I always break stuff. If nobody bites, I'm gonna go back and get the booster off that NX2000. May grab the rear brakes but I'm not 100% sure I'm going with a B12 Hatch.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*NGK Madness*

E16 NGK Plug Wires 

E16 NGK Plug Wires 

GA16 NGK Plug Wires


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

AD18 Cross-Drilled Rotors The listing says they will fit a B12 but it's wrong. It will fit KN13 SE, NX1600, and B13 SE-R. Of course if you're doing the AD18 upgrade they will fit your B12.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

1989SentraOK said:


> The GA15i...what's the difference in that and the GA16i besides size? And how can you tell the difference?


You'll see the difference on the front of the block on the ID pad next to the transmission joint; It'll have "GA15i" stamped on it. Plus, the valve train has mechanical valve lash adjustment, not hydraulic. Don't know if you can refit...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

33M Head ...Brand new and Cheap. Ends 18 May 18:07 PDT


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

someone just sticky this thread already.. its quite useful at times when there's lots of b12 stuff for sale on ebay


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

It kinda needs to be maintained too, like removing expired auctions but leaving reputable ebay seller's names and stuff...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ditto to muccman and minute


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Another 33M Head from OEM Surplus. Ends 25 May 20:45 PDT

Keep in mind OEM Surplus auctions off stuff at dirt cheap prices only if they are overstocked. Once stock level goes down they won't auction them off and the price will probably go up to around $75 or more.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> I've still got SE pulsar chassis and interior stuff too, not trying to rain on your parade Myet' but I'd hate to have to toss these parts.


Any chance you have the front and rear brake setup from this SE you speak of?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yep, but the rear brakes ar the same as the sentra's, the front's are a good upgrade which is where most of te stooping power is anyways, I've also still got the booster. I think the calipers needed to be rebuilt or you could use them for cores, but don't quote me on that until I get home and get a better look at their condition, if you're interested, send me a PM with your address and I'll get an estimate on shipping, the actual price won't be very much at all.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ca18-det*

I can't afford it right now but I thought someone might want it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=2479202324&rd=1


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> yep, but the rear brakes ar the same as the sentra's, the front's are a good upgrade which is where most of te stooping power is anyways, I've also still got the booster. I think the calipers needed to be rebuilt or you could use them for cores, but don't quote me on that until I get home and get a better look at their condition, if you're interested, send me a PM with your address and I'll get an estimate on shipping, the actual price won't be very much at all.


actually the SE has different rear. same drum and shoes, but different wheel cylinder and something about 4 valve instead of 2


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> actually the SE has different rear. same drum and shoes, but different wheel cylinder and something about 4 valve instead of 2


Well if I replace everything (the hub and everything connected to it, and possible/maybe the booster and MC) then I'll be safe.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> actually the SE has different rear. same drum and shoes, but different wheel cylinder and something about 4 valve instead of 2


That's cool, Thanx for that info!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Koni Inserts*

Here's a brand new set of Koni inserts for 82-86 Sentra. $95 auction ends on 5/22 @ 9:21 pm. Hope somebody can use them..... :thumbup:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2478982640&category=33590


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> That's cool, Thanx for that info!


np...i probably should look up the numbers but i'm to lazy right now. I think the only reason SE is bigger wheel cylinder is cause of difference in master cylinder...but i dont quite understand the 2 valve 4 valve thing


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Maybe 4 pistons?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Maybe 4 pistons?


a 4 piston wheel cylinder?!?? that would be cool looking...but no thats not it. i can't think of what it would mean....lemme call my dad, i'm sure he doesn't know but he thinks outside the box sometimes...ohh...lol, i read things wrong, wheel cylinders are same size my bad  but i still dont understand the whole 2 valve or 4 valve thing.

damn...i feel so stupid.....2 valve for the E16i and 4 vavle for the CA16de....stupid book classifys by how many valves a cylinder....disregard everything i said then rear brakes are exactly the same....the heat must be getting to me....although i can tell you master cylinder is bigger for SE which we all know


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Ok, I didn't even think of that.


neither did i...which is why i feel stupid now i had my hopes so high thinking that even the SE drums were special...but oh well.......speaking of drums, i replaced my shoes today...pita and everything is rusted. the old shoes were almost rusted to everything. I used a whole packet of caliper lube on all sliding places....its nice now with new brakes all the way around...especially for cheapy brakes (long story on that...going to have to do better brakes in a few months probably though with my driving style)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

no one has posted here for quite awhile. here you go, 33m head with cam http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33617&item=7909223868 this seller also has a lot of heads for other vehicles...including one for a CA20E if for someone here needs one, which i doubt.

edit, seller also has 11m and 31m heads


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i mentioned the 11m, head in the head list thread as to whether it was worth $9.00, but now I have an e15t... Nobody ever said if it was worth getting.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

On the subject of Ebay finds, I have noticed that if I do a search under Nissan Sentra and a do a second search under Nissan Pulsar, I end up finding several items listed to fit both cars that did not come up under my intial search under Nissan Sentra ? I am gathering parts for my front brake upgrade and ended up getting a brand new pair of Brembo vented rotors for $30 that I found while searching through the Pulsar listings. Just a little trick you might want to try. :cheers:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> On the subject of Ebay finds, I have noticed that if I do a search under Nissan Sentra and a do a second search under Nissan Pulsar, I end up finding several items listed to fit both cars that did not come up under my intial search under Nissan Sentra ? I am gathering parts for my front brake upgrade and ended up getting a brand new pair of Brembo vented rotors for $30 that I found while searching through the Pulsar listings. Just a little trick you might want to try. :cheers:


I've heard those brembo drilled brakes for the SE pulsar are pretty good.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> I've heard those brembo drilled brakes for the SE pulsar are pretty good.


Are those drilled/slotted? I got myAD18 vented rotors at the JY for $2ea. Got the pads/calipers too. Someone had less than 1kmi on them when it went to the yard. Brand new pads and completely rebuilt calipers. We should start another thread RE:brakes


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Are those drilled/slotted? I got myAD18 vented rotors at the JY for $2ea. Got the pads/calipers too. Someone had less than 1kmi on them when it went to the yard. Brand new pads and completely rebuilt calipers. We should start another thread RE:brakes


check out tirerack.com and look it up. maybe i'm thinking of different car ( i've got a few projects in my head ) but brembo has plain rotors then drilled, i'm not sure about slotted. I've also heard something about wilwood brakes for ad22's


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> I've also heard something about wilwood brakes for ad22's


I'd like to know more about this as well, I couldn't really find anything helpful on their site. Wow, this is OT.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I'd like to know more about this as well, I couldn't really find anything helpful on their site. Wow, this is OT.


well, there is a guy in spokane who mentioned something about nx's, thats when i realized hey him and a few other guys have nx2000's. when i mentioned the brakes on one guys 2000 he said that the guy didn't like them so put wilwood brakes on. i'll have to ask if it was a custom job or what, but i was thinking damn...stock were good enough. They're running 9's and 10's in the quarter with a few nx2000's


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Lemme guess, SR20DET?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Lemme guess, SR20DET?


yeah, although i got those quarter mile times wrong i was thinking of a camaro in town ( << :dumbass: ) The one car did 12 and he let off the gas before finishing trying not to break out and he still did...they figure another $1000 in engine work and will be doing 10's. Thats with a full interior i believe. haha...found the cardomain page http://www.cardomain.com/id/nx2kdet and another nx from spokane http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/370747/1 i guess they're running wilwood brakes...i asked them about it waiting to hear back.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, I was about to ask how the hell they kept traction in the 9's!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://www.precisionbrakescompany.com/index.htm


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> http://www.precisionbrakescompany.com/index.htm



hey wow, thats the kind of company i've been looking for for quite awhile. Finally I might be able to put good brakes on the chevy.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Ok, I was about to ask how the hell they kept traction in the 9's!



i was thikning the same thing when i wrote it...then i was thinking :dumbass: that was that one camaro....which i still don't understand how he gets traction but he does and runs 8's. another one doing 9's from my hometown http://www.phasechangeracing.com/video/mrhog.wmv :thumbup: 

yeah i know i'm good at being ot


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Nice video, I wish could go to the drags tonight and tomorrow( http://tulsaracewaypark.com/ ), I'm gonna miss the wheelie standing school bus


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Nice video, I wish could go to the drags tonight and tomorrow( http://tulsaracewaypark.com/ ), I'm gonna miss the wheelie standing school bus


and that video was while his cam walked out of the block and the timing chain chewed all the teeth off...so now he's using a belt instead. somewhere was the video of the 8 second camaro from spokane, virtually no wheel spin off the line. 

I love talking about non related things


just realized that the 8 something camaro is the black one in that video.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I saw a belt kit for a 350 at the last car show I went to, my friend said the idea of putting a timing belt on his cutlass scared him!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I saw a belt kit for a 350 at the last car show I went to, my friend said the idea of putting a timing belt on his cutlass scared him!



its a scary thought...but its the best. They are very heavy duty made..but they don't transfer any vibration through the valvetrain, they don't slack, very quiet, and if the cam walks you aren't going to break much. but that biggest advantage is you aren't putting a lot of vibrationthrough the valvetrain and you aren't putting the harshness of high power and thumping crank to the cam and lifters. 

but yeah, the thought is scary cause belts don't always look as strong as chain or mechanical. and i've seen what my cousins tsi did when the belt broke


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38656&item=7910128037&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=43952&item=7910242801&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------

